# Psalm singing in or near Arlington, Tx



## srajguru (Jun 15, 2008)

New to this board.
I discovered this forum when I was searching for a Psalm singing church in the area.

If any one knows of a Church in the DFW area that either sings Psalms exclusively or at least one a week- I would appreciate a response.

Thanks in advance.
Sanjay


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 15, 2008)

srajguru said:


> New to this board.
> I discovered this forum when I was searching for a Psalm singing church in the area.
> 
> If any one knows of a Church in the DFW area that either sings Psalms exclusively or at least one a week- I would appreciate a response.
> ...


Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church.

Rev. Todd Ruddell is a good preacher and I love when I'm able to visit for the afternoon service some Lord's Days. It is acapella EP.


----------

